# Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



## NastyYaffa

What do you think? Velvet tweeted that just right after the Guerrilla Warfare match, coincidence? I think not. :side:


----------



## Zatiel

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

On the one hand, any scarring is unlikely to help her career if she wants to hit WWE some day. I have no idea if she has such aspirations.

On the other hand, Velvet Sky is not someone I'd take career advice from.


----------



## SOR

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Have to agree. Women don't need to carve themselves up to get over.


----------



## Lane

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

It's funny coming from someone who's career highlights are dry humping the middle rope and getting plastic surgery to get booked.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Lane said:


> It's funny coming from someone who's career highlights are dry humping the middle rope and getting plastic surgery to get booked.


Legit pop. 

I agree with her to an extent, but while she denied it she was likely referring to Candice. Candice doesn't do it regularly (I can only think of one other time) and the "scars" will be almost unnoticeable in a week. Candice stepped up for a match stipulation and I have no problem with that.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

What a fucking cunt. Sorry that some females actually give a fuck about their craft and care about giving the fans their moneys worth. It was a fucking Guerrilla Warfare match. It's supposed to be brutal. And who even knows if she didn't get opened up the hard way? 

Like the above poster said, not all women can make their money in wrestling by having 0 talent other than shaking their ass and fucking the guys in the back.

Candice is the fucking absolute bar none best women's wrestler in the world right now. This just makes me like her even more.


----------



## Obfuscation

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

^was waiting for one of these posts.

Glad I stopped in b/c that pic is the hottest thing since CVE bled buckets vs Masada last year.

Topic is irrelevant: It's Velvet Sky..apparently complaining. A dame blades to up the intensity of a grudge match. There is no massive gender inequality going on here. End of.


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

^


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Cutting yourself on purpose should be banned in every fed.


----------



## Lane

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

lol


----------



## somerandomfan

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Remember folks, if you want someone with credibility in wrestling, it's Velvet Sky...

Did she stop to consider everything involved? Like what if that's what Candice wanted to do for the match? Or how about she wanted to give the fans a good show? Maybe she cares more about wrestling itself rather than letting the pigeons loose...


----------



## HOJO

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Still find it funny. Someone who only takes bumps on her hip and tailbone is worried about another female wrestler blading for a match. Causing a scar that will be pretty much non-existent in a month or less. She may end up having her own body carved in a different way(minus the plastic and awful tattoos) with those bumps.

It's pretty much just downplaying woman's wrestling overall.


----------



## fp_atl

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Candice is amazing and anyone having a problem with what she did (unless you're against all blood in wrestling which I can understand) doesn't understand wrestling. Yeah that's a crazy looking picture but she bled in a match that main evented a big PWG show and did so in the culmination of a long feud. If that's not the perfect time to bleed I don't know what else would be. 

I obviously haven't seen the match but I've seen Joey and Candice wrestle the Bucks before and I bet that her bleeding really did mean something in the match as well. She most have been getting a ton of sympathy with the crowd that already loves her.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cutting yourself on purpose should be banned in every fed.


Nah. Blading can serve a major purpose in adding to the intensity of a feud, though it should be reserved then and only then for such a situation.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Candice LeRae > Velvet Sky

'nuff said


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Velvet should consider herself lucky if Candice allowed Velvet to lace her boots.

Now if women wrestlers were cutting themselves every weekend, that I would have a problem with. Once in god knows how long is fine.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



fp_atl said:


>


:lmao


----------



## AEA

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Man do it why can't Woman?


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Velvet is a bitch in general ot she dont like Candice?

Anyway I'm dissapointed that I opened the thread and know the spoilers even through OP warned me in the title/


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Lel Velvet giving career advice :booklel

Candice LeRae is so much better- and heaven forbid there was some blood in a brutal stipulation match. Plus that bloody Candice pic seems more arousing to me than some recent Velvet bikini shoot pics :side:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



SOR said:


> Have to agree. Women don't need to carve themselves up to get over.


But Candice was over, the feud she was in was over, the match she was in the midst of was over.. Hence, she felt like this was the right thing to do.

Velvet denying it was about Candice is laughable. 



fp_atl said:


>


Holy shit. I can't pretend to know anything about Velvet Sky but is that the same woman? What an idiot. I hate the idea of sending this to her on Twitter or anything, but hopefully someone has informed her of stupid she looks saying that.

In this, Candice is someone putting their body on the line and bleeding in the ring for the fans, and Velvet is Buff Bagwell getting calf implants.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



sXeMope said:


> Legit pop.
> 
> I agree with her to an extent, but while she denied it she was likely referring to Candice. Candice doesn't do it regularly (I can only think of one other time) and the "scars" will be almost unnoticeable in a week. Candice stepped up for a match stipulation and I have no problem with that.


Yeah I was going to say I don't remember Candice drawing blood ever except for now. So if that is what Velvet was talking about she's dumb. It would be make more sense if she would have said that after lets say a Mary Dobson match. !!


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

I don't know why people are bashing Velvet Sky for, she's right in a way. Blading is dangerous and very unhealthy for both the wrestler and his/her opponent. It's not the 1980/90's anymore where blading was a common thing. It's a serious health hazard and Velvet is sort of right to denounce it in away, albeit maybe a little misguided as well. I'm not sure if she's saying it for health reasons or for looks but I do think blading needs to end altogether. You can tell a story in the ring without resorting to cutting yourself.

At the very least, why not use blood packs instead?


----------



## Hencheman_21

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



ROHFan19 said:


> What a fucking cunt. Sorry that some females actually give a fuck about their craft and care about *giving the fans their moneys worth*. It was a fucking Guerrilla Warfare match. It's supposed to be brutal. And who even knows if she didn't get opened up the hard way?
> 
> Like the above poster said, not all women can make their money in wrestling by having 0 talent other than *shaking their ass *and fucking the guys in the back.
> 
> Candice is the fucking absolute bar none best women's wrestler in the world right now. This just makes me like her even more.


You act like the two highlighted things can not be the same thing. I have no issue with talent blading, be it male or female, but it should only be done for a big payoff of a major feud with a big audience. Doing it for some small company is not worth it. Especially when odds are the rabid fans will be demanding more and more. You can be "hardcore" without bleeding.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Hencheman_21 said:


> You act like the two highlighted things can not be the same thing. I have no issue with talent blading, be it male or female, but it should only be done *for a big payoff of a major feud* with a big audience. Doing it for some small company is not worth it. Especially when odds are the rabid fans will be demanding more and more. You can be "hardcore" without bleeding.



That's what Candice did, it's not like she blades everyday. Your point?

Candice is hardcore without bleeding anyway, she fights male superstars all the time. What does Velvet do?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

I guess Candice is very sorry that she can roll with the biggest and baddest men in the industry and you can only roll with them in the bedroom to keep your job Velvet.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

That blsde job is brutal. I like Candice and don't mind blood but jesus.

Velvet sky is an idiot tho.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Hencheman_21 said:


> You act like the two highlighted things can not be the same thing. I have no issue with talent blading, be it male or female, but it should only be done for a big payoff of a major feud with a big audience. Doing it for some small company is not worth it. Especially when odds are the rabid fans will be demanding more and more. You can be "hardcore" without bleeding.




If I want to see a girl with horrible tattoos and fake tits shake her ass, I'll go to a strip club. Not a wrestling show.


----------



## Bookockey

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

That was Candice's choice. I'm sure she didn't carve herself up like Dusty, Abduallah, Koloff, etc. With her hair color and fair skin it probably was a couple of nicks especially if she was sweating a lot when she did it. Pop a few asprins before and it will look even better. I suspect she did it where her hair covers it and not right in her forehead like the guys do. Plus I doubt she is going to start doing multiple blade jobs.

She could cut her head bumping into a door so why is this Velvet's problem. Unless Velvet bangs her head against a headboard she ain't doing it.


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

If it wasn't for sucking dick in the locker room Velvet would never be in a ring and the only work she'd find would be as an extra nameless whore on Game of Thrones.

I take that back, I find the nameless whore extras on Game of Thrones to have better acting and ability than Velvet.


----------



## Lexrules

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Cutting yourself on purpose should be banned in every fed.


LOL. What, Why? 

Now blood in every match is ridiculous but getting color when it advances a feud to a fever pitch should always be done. Eliminating blood from wrestling is disastrous and only hurts the product from trying to push realism.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

*Velvet is right, it's minging*


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Lexrules said:


> LOL. What, Why?
> 
> Now blood in every match is ridiculous but getting color when it advances a feud to a fever pitch should always be done. Eliminating blood from wrestling is disastrous and only hurts the product from trying to push realism.


See this is a lazy excuse to justify blading. It's also quite selfish as well because fans are encouraging it. You talk about realism when people are hitting each other with dangerous weapons and pulling off moves that would never happen in real life, that if done in the real world, you would either be dead or in prison. Fuck all that, it's the wrestler's health that's important, and WWE has proven that you can advance a feud or match without needing to resort to blading. Blading does need to be banned, and the only effect it will have on wrestling is that it will possibly prevent diseases or illnesses to a wrestler in the future. As I said, it's not 1980's or 90's anymore. Times are different now, and there needs to be time when the wrestling says enough is enough.


----------



## somerandomfan

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

The safety issue is more of a problem if the wrestlers aren't getting tested, if they test positive for bloodborne illnesses they probably shouldn't be wrestling to begin with, it's not unheard of to get opened up hardway in matches that don't call for it. If the wrestlers are clean then blading shouldn't really be a huge problem.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Blading is stupid, man or woman. I know it can help sell a story but hell, it's just so stupid.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Lexrules said:


> LOL. What, Why?
> 
> Now blood in every match is ridiculous but getting color when it advances a feud to a fever pitch should always be done. Eliminating blood from wrestling is disastrous and only hurts the product from trying to push realism.


If it happens naturally on accident fine allow it don't stop the match. Doing it on purpose is gross, a health risk, and is looked down upon by state officials, the general public and the media.

You are talking about a entertainment product that has people getting up from moves that would kill or injure a person in real life instantly or make no sense like running back to an opponent off the ropes.

If you need blood to enjoy a match then you are just into barbaric sports and the type that would enjoy gladiators fighting to the death in the past. Go watch MMA or kick boxing and hope for some blood.

Could you imagine any other scripted show, play, or movie doing this? injuring themselves for real for effect? There would be out rage from the public, media, and actors unions.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Hencheman_21 said:


> You act like the two highlighted things can not be the same thing. I have no issue with talent blading, be it male or female, but it should only be done for a big payoff of a major feud with a big audience. Doing it for some small company is not worth it. Especially when odds are the rabid fans will be demanding more and more. You can be "hardcore" without bleeding.


Yes but for Candice, she might feel that this _is_ possibly her peak. To her, PWG is obviously a big deal - It's the place that has spotlighted her the most, is actually in her family, and the surrounding nature of the entire situation in which she bladed has been built and built to something like this.. She felt it was worth it, obviously, and she felt it was something she could do and do safely.

That, and, well maybe she was doing it to stand up for women and show that they shouldn't be expected to be treated differently?

Velvet getting surgery and getting bodily enhancements for a career in wrestling VS Candice actually bleeding in the ring to build her career? I don't know Velvet, but seeing her pictures that is what she has done, where's the difference for one to call the other out? 

To whoever says it's minging or it isn't nice, is it fine when men do it? Because if that's the case, are women supposed to be just eye candy and not risk anything? That is when we end up with WWE and TNA divas division where it's just rinse and repeat with bottle blondes and poor workers. At least this has people talking. 

That's it, it has people talking. It was the biggest night of Candice's career and she went to great lengths to make sure it was memorable. 

To get back to Velvet though, perhaps she isn't wrong, but the subtweet and then denying it is just stupid. It's just obvious and the "nuff said" thing is just cringe inducing. Like she is the be all and end all. 

I'm a man and I don't enjoy women's wrestling 90% of the time, because I'm so used to the poor roll ups and chick kicks that barely connect and almost middle aged women acting like they're in their early 20s - With something like this, Candice LeRae sticks out, and in doing this she has made a woman wrestling different and who knows where it could go from here? I'm a huge fan but myself and every person I know who follows PWG will not expect something more from Candice next time. She's done it, it's done, it got people talking and completely added to the match, which I believe it was supposed to do, which is what I think is meant to happen overall. 

Just because she is a woman doesn't mean she shouldn't be allowed to do this because "Eeee, it's minging," and she shouldn't be judged by her peers who do something similar for the same payoff but ultimately aren't judged for it because it's expected.


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Scottish-Suplex said:


> I guess Candice is very sorry that she can roll with the biggest and baddest men in the industry and you can only roll with them in the bedroom to keep your job Velvet.


_:lol I like Velvet but that was funny!!! _


----------



## fp_atl

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*


----------



## Toonami4Life

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

I'm also pretty sure PWG unlike TNA which lets a person go out so long as they have a pulse even if they are in a coma, did a mandatory test on her to make sure she had nothing that could infect others by accident and after the results came back gave her the okay.


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

She is still a nobody who bladed for 100 people and $50. Plus she had to team with Joey Ryan...


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



EvenflowDDT82 said:


> She is still a nobody who bladed for 100 people and $50. Plus she had to team with Joey Ryan...


Well you know what, that nobody has made you know who she is now, you see?


----------



## Zak Warner

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

http://instagram.com/p/q-h39VGbwj/


not even really sure she bladed, as much as she took a forehead full of tacks


----------



## EvenflowDDT82

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Well you know what, that nobody has made you know who she is now, you see?


I couldn't pick her out of a line up. Plus maybe Velvet was talking about Veda Scott. She bled this weekend in a cage match.


----------



## FITZ

EvenflowDDT82 said:


> She is still a nobody who bladed for 100 people and $50. Plus she had to team with Joey Ryan...


I don't think your numbers are correct. As far as I know Candice makes a living wrestling so I imagine she does a lot better than $50 for a show. I mean promoters buy her plane tickets. 

And there were a lot more than 100 people there as I'm sure there was a sold out house and a lot of people will watch on DVD.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## peep4life

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

I was at the show, place was standing room only. Around 400 people.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

*:lmao says the woman with a fucking tramp stamp. *


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

I agree with Velvet.
Unless that wrestler really wanted to be in that match, I think it's absolutely wrong to book that shit for women.
Hardcore has it's time and place but it should definitely be a rarity and only for people that really want to do it. 
It's the lowest of the low in wrestling because it takes absolutely no skill.


EvenflowDDT82 said:


> She is still a nobody who bladed for 100 people and $50. Plus she had to team with Joey Ryan...


:no: This is why the indies have a bad reputation and you're right, I still have no idea who she is and I really don't care. Guess who else probably doesn't care?
The WWE. The place where you go to make real money and not blade for 100 drunk nerds.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Everybody here judging Candice for blading are acting like they know everything. The fact is Candice love PWG as it's the first company to give her a big break. She didn't blade because she was told to if anything she did because she wanted to. Oh and she probably didn't even blade she even said that she was superkicked with thumbtacks.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

So because Candice doesn't work at the biggest company in the world, she is forbidden to blade in a pretty violent match to begin with? First of all, it was her choice, I highly doubt PWG told her she must blade. Two, it could have happened hardway. Again, its a violent gimmick match. Third and most importantly, Candice can do whatever the fuck she wants with her body. if she gets a scar from blading, she knew the risks and likely doesn't give a fuck if she's never signed by WWE. Some people actually wrestle because they love it and not just for the fame and fortune.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Flashyelbow said:


> Everybody here judging Candice for blading are acting like they know everything. The fact is Candice love PWG as it's the first company to give her a big break. She didn't blade because she was told to if anything she did because she wanted to. Oh and she probably didn't even blade she even said that she was superkicked with thumbtacks.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Lazyking said:


> So because Candice doesn't work at the biggest company in the world, she is forbidden to blade in a pretty violent match to begin with? First of all, it was her choice, I highly doubt PWG told her she must blade. Two, it could have happened hardway. Again, its a violent gimmick match. Third and most importantly, Candice can do whatever the fuck she wants with her body. if she gets a scar from blading, she knew the risks and likely doesn't give a fuck if she's never signed by WWE. Some people actually wrestle because they love it and not just for the fame and fortune.


Then she's a fool who'll look like a female Dusty Rhodes or Abdullah the Butcher by the time she's 30.


----------



## Lazyking

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

It's not like she blades all the time.. You have to blade a whole bunch to have cheese grater like scars. Before this match, you couldn't see a mark on her. Having said that, if she wants to work deathmatches the rest of her career, that's her choice. You'll be spared from looking at her. I promise.


----------



## Flashyelbow

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Then she's a fool who'll look like a female Dusty Rhodes or Abdullah the Butcher by the time she's 30.



So everyone who blades is a fool? Get the fuck out of here she's done it only once a long time ago and like I said it was probably hard way. Plus who are you to judge her based on this?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> Then she's a fool who'll look like a female Dusty Rhodes or Abdullah the Butcher by the time she's 30.


:stupid:


----------



## ErrybodyTaps

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Zak Warner said:


> http://instagram.com/p/q-h39VGbwj/
> 
> 
> not even really sure she bladed, as much as she took a forehead full of tacks


Apparently the blood (and I have read elsewhere it was pools of it) came after the slingshot spike piledriver on the floor. Not sure if she bladed or if she was legit busted open (a report on PWI made it sound like it happened the hard way).


----------



## virus21

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Yes, because lets take wrestling advice from a woman who, has had a ton of plastic surgery, has a shitty arm tattoo that makes her look even trashier than before, is back to the same gimmick that stopped being interesting 3 years ago and who could only count Kelly Kelly as someone who she can say is better in the ring as.


----------



## Genking48

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Rather a woman blading than whoring herself out like Sky does on a weekly basis.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Lane said:


> It's funny coming from someone who's career highlights are dry humping the middle rope and getting plastic surgery to get booked.


exactly


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

LOL at you tools shitting on Velvet. Last time I checked Velvet is the one who is super popular and wrestling infront of million+ viewers everyweek. Candice who? again? Just because some dumb cunt decides to cut herself open once for an hardcore gimmick match, that makes her superior to other women wrestlers in the industry? Why? because they can't do it if they wanted to? As per the same logic, some no name CZW hack must be better/superior compared to the Rock, right? 

This stupid ass logic is exactly why IWC is a shithole, that no one of worth in the industry ever respects. Grow the fuck up. if Velvet sky can get over, be popular and earn ten times more money without cutting herself open, then guess what? She is the fucking smart one.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Candice being a part of that match helps women's wrestling more than anything Velvet has done in her entire career. Not every woman has to go that far in a match, but by Candice doing so, she is sending a message that women should have the choice to do so, because we aren't delicate flowers. I'd rather have her as the poster girl of wrestling than someone who tries to push women further down with pathetic sub tweets.


----------



## Afnorok

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



> but by Candice doing so, she is sending a message that women should have the choice to do so, because we aren't delicate flowers


Yeah because pro-wrestling is all about blood and open wounds, right? Women don't need to cut themselves open to prove a point, they just need to try and be as good as their male counterparts. That's more than enough. Stop encouraging crap like this. 

Velvet, whether you respect her or not, spoke the truth in her tweet.


----------



## Lilou

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

The point I'm making is that a lot of people (I've seen it in this thread already) believe that women shouldn't be allowed to do hardcore stuff, even if they want to, because they are too delicate. Velvet is pushing that attitude with her tweet, and Candice fights against it with what she did. Women don't have to do that to be as good as men, but they should have the option, without judgement if they want to.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Afnorok said:


> LOL at you tools shitting on Velvet. Last time I checked Velvet is the one who is super popular and wrestling infront of million+ viewers everyweek. Candice who? again? Just because some dumb cunt decides to cut herself open once for an hardcore gimmick match, that makes her superior to other women wrestlers in the industry? Why? because they can't do it if they wanted to? As per the same logic, some no name CZW hack must be better/superior compared to the Rock, right?
> 
> This stupid ass logic is exactly why IWC is a shithole, that no one of worth in the industry ever respects. Grow the fuck up. if Velvet sky can get over, be popular and earn ten times more money without cutting herself open, then guess what? She is the fucking smart one.



Well in a couple of months Velvet will be working the same indies as Candice and getting "You can't wrestle" chants. TNA is done brother! Can you video tape yourself crying and post it to the forum when it becomes official? We'd appreciate it


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Also yes, it's fucking hilarious that there's a double standard in this argument. If guys can blade, girls can blade. Very simple. It's their fucking choice and their forehead...not mine


----------



## Lexrules

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

All those who think blood is bad have either never worked in the business or are not old enough to remember what Pro Wrestling is about. I'm talking real pro wresting not the water down shit you see on TV. Blood has been a part of the sport for as long as it was scripted. It has and should always be a part of the sport.

Now like I said bladding every match for the sake of doing it is ridiculous and serves no purpose but having a little color when it calls for it could mean all the difference from making a good feud into a great feud. If you look back on all the great feuds in the history of the sport you will find blood being spilt and often in buckets. 

It's a part of Pro Wrestling and always should be.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Afnorok said:


> LOL at you tools shitting on Velvet. Last time I checked Velvet is the one who is super popular and wrestling infront of million+ viewers everyweek. Candice who? again?* Just because some dumb cunt decides to cut herself open once for an hardcore gimmick match, that makes her superior to other women wrestlers in the industry?* Why? because they can't do it if they wanted to? As per the same logic, some no name CZW hack must be better/superior compared to the Rock, right?
> 
> This stupid ass logic is exactly why IWC is a shithole, that no one of worth in the industry ever respects. Grow the fuck up. if Velvet sky can get over, be popular and earn ten times more money without cutting herself open, then guess what? She is the fucking smart one.


Candice was better than most female wrestlers before she bled in one match. People talk about how good she is because she's been put in the ring with some really incredible indy workers and she holds her own with them. 

I don't think a single person has once said that she's a good wrestler and the main reason for that was because she bled. You just want to believe that people say things like that because it makes it easier to make posts like this.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



TaylorFitz said:


> Candice was better than most female wrestlers before she bled in one match. People talk about how good she is because she's been put in the ring with some really incredible indy workers and she holds her own with them.
> 
> I don't think a single person has once said that she's a good wrestler and the main reason for that was because she bled. You just want to believe that people say things like that because it makes it easier to make posts like this.



It's not worth arguing with him. He's a loser TNA mark who knows nothing about wrestling. Can't wait for him to be off the boards once TNA folds.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Shut the fuck up Velvet... I give credit to the girls who have bled recently Veda Scott and my girl Candice come to mind.

In my book, that's going above and beyond the call of duty and attempting to break the mold of women wrestlers being nothing but pretty little fuck objects.

Plus in Candice's case bleeding is not a gimmick, in my opinion not only is she one of the best women wrestlers, I think she's one of the best wrestlers on the indies male or female, period end of story.

Plus it's not like she bled for no reason she was in a gimmick match with the Young Bucks.

Think about that Candice Lerae hung in the ring in a main event of one of the top work rate indies with arguably the best tag team in the world.

And Velvet can barely handle a 3 minute tv match. Fuck You Velvet, feel free to go back to deep throating Bubba's dick and leave the girls with actual talent the fuck alone.


----------



## ROHFan19

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Reference to the above post:

Not only did she hang with the Bucks, she hangs with them every single time, hangs with Steen, Cole, etc. The fact that she had the "balls" to blade and really add that much to a Guerrilla Warfare match is fucking awesome in my book. 

Not to mention that the Bucks have already went on record and said that Candice is the best female wrestler in the world. And let's also not forget that Velvet is so fucking dumb that she literally crawled to the wrong corner in a tag match and tried tagging in her opponent, without realizing it was her opponent. Fuck Velvet Sky.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

Lol. A RR that has never had a very good or even great match giving another girl advice. Has she even done anything, without using the crutch of Angelina or playing politics to get it.

The K2 of TNA. One of the few talents that is still horrific, despite all the TV experience.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*

This video sums up my feelings on Velvet Sky  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0doSWS0Fj24&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mr. Speed

*Re: Velvet Sky takes a shot at Candice LeRae on Twitter *CONTAINS PWG ELEVEN SPOILERS*



Riddle101 said:


> See this is a lazy excuse to justify blading. It's also quite selfish as well because fans are encouraging it. You talk about realism when people are hitting each other with dangerous weapons and pulling off moves that would never happen in real life, that if done in the real world, you would either be dead or in prison. Fuck all that, it's the wrestler's health that's important, and WWE has proven that you can advance a feud or match without needing to resort to blading. Blading does need to be banned, and the only effect it will have on wrestling is that it will possibly prevent diseases or illnesses to a wrestler in the future. As I said, it's not 1980's or 90's anymore. Times are different now, and there needs to be time when the wrestling says enough is enough.


Be honest, you must be like 19 or 20 years old right? Or didn't start watching wrestling until 2005 or something? Or maybe you just didn't think wrestling was any good until the 2000's. Has to be one of those. Anyone who lived with and experienced real pro-wrestling understands the importance of blood in a match. And if you don't then your only experience watching real wrestling is Youtube and WWE Network.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

Entered here because the link on the right read "Velvet Sky takes a shot"

Legit disappointed by contents of this thread.


----------

